# Internetfreiheit: Ende der Netzneutralität in den USA beschlossen



## Luiso (15. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Internetfreiheit: Ende der Netzneutralität in den USA beschlossen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Internetfreiheit: Ende der Netzneutralität in den USA beschlossen*


----------



## Weissbier242 (15. Dezember 2017)

Kann man nur Beten, das das keinen Dominoeffekt auf andere Länder hat


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Dezember 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Kann man nur Beten, das das keinen Dominoeffekt auf andere Länder hat


Beschlossen ist es, aber eben noch nicht durch. Kurz: Noch steht es auf der Kippe. 

Aber ich hoffe, dass es eben nicht durch kommt und somit auch keine Auswirkungen auf andere Länder hat.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Beschlossen ist es, aber eben noch nicht durch. Kurz: Noch steht es auf der Kippe.
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, dass es eben nicht durch kommt und somit auch keine Auswirkungen auf andere Länder hat.



Um das noch zu kippen braucht es entweder eine 2/3 Mehrheit in Senat und Kongress, oder das Veto des Präsidenten.
Beides im Moment eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zLfCnGVeL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Man fragt sich wann die anderen Länder nachziehen.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (15. Dezember 2017)

Wie wäre es mit Lootboxen? Hauptgewinn: Internet ein Wochenende wie es früher war


----------



## EinPixel (15. Dezember 2017)

Abwarten.
Tee trinken.
Erstens ist das Gesetz, wie im Artikel richtig beschrieben, noch nicht durch.
Zweitens: Es wurde bereits erste Klage eingereicht und Weitere wurden angekündigt. In diesem Fall ist es besonders wichtig und zumindest nicht ganz hoffnungslos, da es ein Präzedenzfall aus dem Jahre 2014 gibt.
Schon damals wurde ein Entwurf eben dieses Gesetzes gestoppt. FCC hat sicherlich "nachgebessert", ob es für sie ausreicht, wird sich aber erst in kommenden Wochen/Monaten herausstellen.


----------



## Sanador (15. Dezember 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Kann man nur Beten, das das keinen Dominoeffekt auf andere Länder hat



Da für uns Germanen das sogenannte "Internet" noch Neuland ist, wird es sicherlich noch ein paar Jährchen dauern.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt gar nix dagegen, wenn die Anbieter auch eine Art Basistarif anbieten dürften, bei dem Musik, Video, Socialmedia und Gaming nicht dabei ist und der dafür deutlich günstiger ist. Und wer ALLES haben will zahlt halt etwas mehr als aktuell. Und wer sowieso weiß, dass er zB nur netflix als Videodienst will, für den soll es meinetwegen auch einen Basistarif + "Fullspeed für Netflix" zu einem Preis geben, der günstiger ist als "Basis + Fullspeed für Video allgemein". Wichtig ist nur, dass es weiterhin auch keinen viel teureren "all inclusive"-Tarif gibt mit einem Speed, bei dem kein Anbieter absichtlich so verlangsamt wird, dass man ihn nicht nutzen kann. Und da es genug Provider gibt, die im Wettbewerb zueinander stehen, WIRD es solche Tarife geben. Ganz sicher. 

Die Kunden schauen ja eh auf viele Dinge bei der Wahl. Ginge es NUR um Preis und Speed, wäre zB niemand mehr bei der Telekom...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2017)

Nicht zu vergessen dank immer größerer Spiele, mehr und größerer Patches full DL-Speed.

Wenn Spiele in naher Zukunft einen Umfang von 100 GB + xx haben und Patches sich im 1 und 2-stelligen GB-Bereich bewegen ist hier das Datenvolumen auch nicht ganz uninteressant.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen dank immer größerer Spiele, mehr und größerer Patches full DL-Speed.
> 
> Wenn Spiele in naher Zukunft einen Umfang von 100 GB + xx haben und Patches sich im 1 und 2-stelligen GB-Bereich bewegen ist hier das Datenvolumen auch nicht ganz uninteressant.


 um das pure Volumen geht es ja gar nicht. Aber selbst da ist es EIGENTLICH unfair, dass etliche Leute, die nur Shoppen, emails schreiben und mal YouTube schauen das gleiche zahlen müssen wie Haushalte mit einem PowerGamer, der jeden Monat nicht unter 200GB zieht, sowie einem Mitbewohner, der 5h am Tag 4k Streamingvideos schaut... ^^  also, speziell bei Festnetz. Im Mobilfunk gibt es ja etliche Tarife für Leute, die mit 100MB auskommen. Ich hab zB 1000MB und hab die noch nie voll gehabt außer 1x, als ich aus versehen mal ohne WLAN ein Simpson-Game-Update machte...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2017)

Das ist die andere Geschichte, dafür gibt es bei einigen Providern ja jetzt schon Volumentarife, die z.B. für 300 GB im Monat keine 20 EUR kosten (hat ein Kumpel). Und es gibt auch Volumentarife mit geringerem Umfang.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist die andere Geschichte, dafür gibt es bei einigen Providern ja jetzt schon Volumentarife, die z.B. für 300 GB im Monat keine 20 EUR kosten (hat ein Kumpel). Und es gibt auch Volumentarife mit geringerem Umfang.


 bei den "normalen" Providern gibt es doch effektiv gar keine Beschränkung bei den GB. Nur "Kann"-Regelungen, die aber meines Wissens bisher bei keinem angewendet wurden. Oder redest du jetzt von Mobilfunk?

Ein anderes Thema sind Firmenkunden, aber bei denen geht es ja sowieso nicht um "Netzneutralität" - die meint ja an sich grob gesagt, dass jeder private Nutzer möglichst an jede Info/News oder jedes Entertainment-Angebot genau gleich gut rankommen soll. Und dass sich kein Anbieter durch Bundle-Angebote einen Vorteil verschaffen soll, also nicht zB Netflix bei 1&1 nur einen Aufpreis von nur 2€ im Monat kostet, obwohl Netflix für Kunden anderer Provider zB 10€ kostet und bei 1&1 auch alle anderen Anbieter außer Netflix nicht günstiger sind als über andere Provider sind.


----------



## MichaelG (15. Dezember 2017)

Nein ich rede von DSL. Müßte mal fragen wer der Provider ist.

Bei LTE gibt es ja im Gegensatz zu DSL afaik keinen der keine Begrenzung hat.


----------



## KSPilo (15. Dezember 2017)

Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn an der Spitze der eigentlich unabhängigen Federal Communications Commission (FCC) ein Lobbyist sitzt, nämlich der Republikaner Ajit Varadaraj Pai, der mal bei »Verizon Communications« angestellt war (oder immer noch ist?), der von den Unternehmen, die von der FCC eigentlich fair reguliert werden sollten, scheinbar immer noch bezahlt wird. Bei uns sitzen diese Lobbyisten-Schweine auch überall und labern den Politiker, wenn sie denn nicht schon selbst welche sind, die Ohren ab und/oder bestechen diese mit »Geschenken«, »Begünstigungen« und »Gefälligkeiten«.


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Dezember 2017)

War doch nur ne Frage der Zeit ... Wann das beschlossene Sache wird  Im Übrigen  seeeehr Demokratisch     Aber ist ja nur  wieder ein kleiner Baustein zur Bargeldlosen Zukunftsvorbereitung..
Wenn man bedenkt das vor ein paar Tausend Jahren das  Zitat vorausgesagt wurde: Es kann keiner Kaufen oder Verkaufen  wenn er nicht das Zeichen hat an der Rechten  Hand oder Stirn.. Und das Zeichen ist 666 .  Das Internet kennt die Zahl schon lange..   Und es gibt schon lange ein paar Vorreiter, die die Gefahr nicht sehen,  die sich freiwillig einen Chip in die Rechte Hand Transplantieren lassen. 
 Tja  die Offenbarung da ist der Name  Programm


----------



## Drake802 (15. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt gar nix dagegen, wenn die Anbieter auch eine Art Basistarif anbieten dürften, bei dem Musik, Video, Socialmedia und Gaming nicht dabei ist und der dafür deutlich günstiger ist. Und wer ALLES haben will zahlt halt etwas mehr als aktuell. Und wer sowieso weiß, dass er zB nur netflix als Videodienst will, für den soll es meinetwegen auch einen Basistarif + "Fullspeed für Netflix" zu einem Preis geben, der günstiger ist als "Basis + Fullspeed für Video allgemein". Wichtig ist nur, dass es weiterhin auch keinen viel teureren "all inclusive"-Tarif gibt mit einem Speed, bei dem kein Anbieter absichtlich so verlangsamt wird, dass man ihn nicht nutzen kann. Und da es genug Provider gibt, die im Wettbewerb zueinander stehen, WIRD es solche Tarife geben. Ganz sicher.
> 
> Die Kunden schauen ja eh auf viele Dinge bei der Wahl. Ginge es NUR um Preis und Speed, wäre zB niemand mehr bei der Telekom...



Das würde aber aufs selbe hinaus laufen. Die von dir genannten Dienste auszuklammern würde bedeutet das man deren Nutzung durch Sperren verhindern oder zumindest künstlich drosseln müsste. Alles anderre hätte wenig sinn. Das hätte dann auch nichts mehr mit Netzneutralität zu tun. 
Die Netzanbieter selbst haben es doch zu verantworten das die Netzlast immer weiter steigt. Wenn man immer schnellerre Anschlüsse anbietet, darf man sich auch nicht wundern wenn die Kunden das auch nutzen! Dazu kommt der lächerliche Aufpreis von ca 5€ zwischen DSL 50k und DSL 100k 
Von der Tatsache das es immer noch zu viele Haushalte gibt die nicht mal DSL 16k geliefert bekommen will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. 
Wer das alles nicht braucht der muss sich einen Volumen Tarif buchen . Wer eine Flatrate bucht nur um "berechenbare" Kosten zu haben der muss auch damit leben das er sich an den Kosten der Power Nutzer beteiligt! 
Deswegen jetzt die Netzneutralität abzuschaffen ist der falsche weg!
Bei dem ganzen Thema geht es nur darum das die Netzbetreiber den Hals nicht voll kriegen und nicht darum das die Geldmittel gebraucht würden. Das sollte man bei dem Thema auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin schon  angefragt worden, ob ich Vorfahrt haben möchte..  Habe aber abgelehnt.  Da ich das Internet abschaffen will.  Passt ja


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Das würde aber aufs selbe hinaus laufen. Die von dir genannten Dienste auszuklammern würde bedeutet das man deren Nutzung durch Sperren verhindern oder zumindest künstlich drosseln müsste. Alles anderre hätte wenig sinn. Das hätte dann auch nichts mehr mit Netzneutralität zu tun.


 ja und? Ich sage ja gar nicht, dass man für JEDEN Tarif eine absolute Neutralität haben MUSS. Warum soll es denn bitte keine Tarife geben, bei denen der Nutzer selber sagt "Video nutz ich eh nicht, dann nehm ich den Tarif ohne Video und zahle weniger" ? 




> Wer das alles nicht braucht der muss sich einen Volumen Tarif buchen . Wer eine Flatrate bucht nur um "berechenbare" Kosten zu haben der muss auch damit leben das er sich an den Kosten der Power Nutzer beteiligt!


 Gibt es denn Tarife mit einem kleinen Volumen zu einem Preis, der günstiger als eine "Flat" eines der großen Anbietet ist? Und wo ist denn überhaupt der große Unterschied, ob ein Tarif zB nur 10€ kostet aus DEM Grund, weil er nur 5GB pro Monat hat vs. dem Grund, weil Videodienste gesperrt sind? Wenn der Kunde sich dafür entscheidet: warum nicht?



> Deswegen jetzt die Netzneutralität abzuschaffen ist der falsche weg!


 Ganz abschaffen nicht. Es sollte bei den "normalen" Tarifen, bei denen man nicht bewusst auf zB Videodienste verzichtet, beim Speed keinerlei Einschränkungen geben. Aber was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, warum es nicht so was geben soll wie zB dass Netflix "exklusiv" für Vodafonekunden nur 5€ statt 10€ im Monat kostet, oder Spotify für Telekomkunden nur 5€ im Monat statt 10€ usw. - soll doch jeder selber entscheiden, welche Kombination aus Provider und Anbieter er nimmt und ob er ein "Bundle"-Angebot wahrnimmt oder nicht. 

Das ist halt Wettbewerb, und 100pro wird sich nicht viel ändern außer mehr Auswahl und Tarifmodellen. Schau Dir doch den Mobilfunkmarkt an, da gibt es viele Modelle, weil das Thema "Volumen" da viel viel kritischer ist. 


Natürlich sind die Anbieter selber schuld, dass sie jahrelang zugesehen haben und nun einzelne Nutzer mit 1GB pro Monat, andere mit 1000GB pro Monat haben. Aber hätten die Anbieter viel früher Tarifmodelle ausgearbeitet, die sich mehr an die Nutzungsprofile richten, gäb es das Thema "Netzneutralität" in dieser Intensität gar nicht. Man hat sich halt nun dran gewöhnt, dass man zum billigsten Preis alles zum Fullspeed bekommt, egal wie intensiv man es nutzt.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man hat sich halt nun dran gewöhnt, dass man zum billigsten Preis alles zum Fullspeed bekommt, egal wie intensiv man es nutzt.



Ist das verwerflich?

Ich persönlich halte Volumentarife und künstliche Verknappungen seitens der Provider für antiquierte Methoden unter denen am Ende nur die Endverbraucher leiden. Besonders zu Zeiten wo die Datenmengen immer größer werden und das Internet schon seit Jahren immer stärker den Alltag dominiert wirkt es sehr gierig im nachinein ein Preisschild an den Zugang zu einzelnen Dienstleistungen zu kleben.


----------



## richteryo (15. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt gar nix dagegen, wenn die Anbieter auch eine Art Basistarif anbieten dürften, bei dem Musik, Video, Socialmedia und Gaming nicht dabei ist und der dafür deutlich günstiger ist. Und wer ALLES haben will zahlt halt etwas mehr als aktuell. Und wer sowieso weiß, dass er zB nur netflix als Videodienst will, für den soll es meinetwegen auch einen Basistarif + "Fullspeed für Netflix" zu einem Preis geben, der günstiger ist als "Basis + Fullspeed für Video allgemein". Wichtig ist nur, dass es weiterhin auch keinen viel teureren "all inclusive"-Tarif gibt mit einem Speed, bei dem kein Anbieter absichtlich so verlangsamt wird, dass man ihn nicht nutzen kann. Und da es genug Provider gibt, die im Wettbewerb zueinander stehen, WIRD es solche Tarife geben. Ganz sicher.
> 
> Die Kunden schauen ja eh auf viele Dinge bei der Wahl. Ginge es NUR um Preis und Speed, wäre zB niemand mehr bei der Telekom...



Sobald angefangen wird bei den Tarifen nach Nutzungsverhalten zu unterscheiden und je nachdem die Preise zu variieren, verwette ich alles darauf das ich am Ende als jemand der quasi alles bei seiner 200er Leitung nutzt, nicht mehr mit 40 Euro im Monat hinkomme. 

Dieser Denkansatz ist sowas von falsch und gehört schnellsten wieder verworfen. Das kann man einfach alles nicht schönreden. Am Ende gibt es unter uns Verbrauchern nur Verlierer.


----------



## DeathMD (15. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja und?....



Das hört sich zwar in der Theorie schön an, wird in der Praxis aber nicht funktionieren weil einfach viel zu wenig Anbieter da sind und so die Konkurrenz fehlt, die es aber bräuchte um den Markt zu regulieren. Die paar Anbieter treffen sich bei einem Frühstück und dabei wird ausgehandelt wie man die Preise diktiert. Du machst einen Fehler, du denkst als Kunde und nicht als Unternehmen, denn günstiger wird gar nichts. Das billigste Angebot wird dann so teuer wie eine Flat jetzt und für alles andere darfst du extra löhnen.

In den USA teilen sich 3 ISPs die Staaten auf, das ist ein Oligopol, dass sich vorher seine Reviere abgesteckt hat und jetzt zur Kasse bittet, dank eines eingeschleusten Lobbyisten und eines minderbemittelten Präsidenten, der das Land zum Ausverkauf freigibt. Das sind mafiöse Methoden, hat absolut nichts mehr mit freier Marktwirtschaft zu tun und der normale Bürger wird es büßen.

Wenn jemand jetzt seine Flat nicht nutzt, ist das ehrlich gesagt sein Problem und er sollte sich überlegen ob vl. nicht das Internet vom Smartphone ausreicht. Die Dinger kann man schon recht lange ganz einfach als USB Modem nutzen, macht meine Schwester bspw. auch, denn die 20GB auf dem Smartphone braucht sie nie und Serien etc. sieht sie sich auch nicht übers Internet an.


----------



## Ashesfall (15. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy ist ganz sicher für Zensur
oder du ignorierst die weitläufigen folgen davon nur konsequent
(tun die meisten, ansonsten wäre der Aufschrei viel heftiger)

TarifJungle mit durchblicken? 
(Sie möchten Facebook nutzen? 2€, sie möchten Youtube in fullHD? 5€, sie möchten eine gute Leitung (low ping) zum spielen?  5€ ... lets go, WE ARE ALL RICH)

ansonsten freut man sich auf mehr Ladezeiten (good old Buffering oder auch Warteschlange) ...

dein Volumen Beispiel hat ja nur bedingt damit zu tun, denn dies ging bereits vorher und wird auch hierzulande aktiv genutzt (z.b. o2 mit "Fair-use")

ps: was bin ich froh das Deutschland da noch etwas hinterherhinkt aber das kann sich schneller ändern als man denkt - hallo brexit ...


----------



## Phobos2k (15. Dezember 2017)

Was für ein Spinner ^^
Habe auf einer anderen Seite gelesen das er jetzt eine Klage am Hals hat vom  Musiker Harry Rodrigues, weil er sein Lied Harlem Shake ohne Erlaubnis genutzt hat


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2017)

Ashesfall schrieb:


> Herbboy ist ganz sicher für Zensur
> oder du ignorierst die weitläufigen folgen davon nur konsequent
> (tun die meisten, ansonsten wäre der Aufschrei viel heftiger)


 sag mal, was laberst du denn da bitte? ^^  Was hat das mit Zensur zu tun, wenn es alternativ auch Tarife gibt für Leute, die zB keinen Videodienst buchen, oder denen 10GB im Monat reichen?

Wenn du mal meine Comments richtig gelesen hättest, dann hättest du auch erkannt, dass ich klipp und klar nur von "Unterhaltungsprodukten" sprach, die man ggf. "bremsen" könnte, aber der Rest vom Netz natürlich unangetastet bleiben soll. So was wie "nur die News von Fox laden mit akzeptablem Speed" ist selbstverständlich ausgeschlossen. Informationen müssen selbstverständlich unabhängig vom Anbieter mit dem gleichen Speed abrufbar sein.




> TarifJungle mit durchblicken?
> (Sie möchten Facebook nutzen? 2€, sie möchten Youtube in fullHD? 5€, sie möchten eine gute Leitung (low ping) zum spielen?  5€ ... lets go, WE ARE ALL RICH)


 Genau SO wird es 100pro nicht sein, weil die Unternehmen dann merken, dass viele es einfach ganz sein lassen. Warum sind denn viele Dienste so erfolgreich? Eben WEIL sie kostenlos sind (bis auf die Daten, die man preisgibt). Wenn du aber für JEDEN Scheiß extra zahlen müsstest, dann lassen die Leute es lieber. Was es aber geben könnte ist so was wie eben ein Basistarif, der günstiger als die heutigen Tarife ist, aber bei dem zB Streamingdienste lahm sind. Und wer die nutzen will zahl halt etwas mehr. Oder man bucht gleich das Komplettpaket, das etwas teuer als aktuell ist. Die Provider haben halt viel zu lange die Kunden nicht nach der Nutzung unterschieden, und jetzt kommen viele High-Traffic-Trolle an und labern was von "Zensur" und "Neutralität" - in Wahrheit wollen die meisten von denen nur weiterhin schön billig so viel konsumieren wie die Leitung hergibt, am besten so viel TB an zeug sammeln, dass sie es in 5 Lebzeiten nicht alles anschauen/anhören können... 



@DeathMD: so ein Blödsinn. Es gibt genug Provider, es gibt zb auch viele lokale Provider, auch per Kabel-TV, zudem spricht einiges dagegen, dass die sich mal eben verschwörerisch absprechen. Schau Dir doch die Tarife an, das ist Konkurrenzkampf pur, jeder mit anderen Modellen, mal dies mal jedes gratis... wenn du Recht hättest müssten die Preis alle sehr ähnlich sein.

Aber an sich lohnt sich eine Diskussion ja eh nicht, da wir hier weit weg von einem Verlassen einer intensiven Netzneutralität sind.


----------



## DeathMD (15. Dezember 2017)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> War doch nur ne Frage der Zeit ... Wann das beschlossene Sache wird  Im Übrigen  seeeehr Demokratisch     Aber ist ja nur  wieder ein kleiner Baustein zur Bargeldlosen Zukunftsvorbereitung..
> Wenn man bedenkt das vor ein paar Tausend Jahren das  Zitat vorausgesagt wurde: Es kann keiner Kaufen oder Verkaufen  wenn er nicht das Zeichen hat an der Rechten  Hand oder Stirn.. Und das Zeichen ist 666 .  Das Internet kennt die Zahl schon lange..   Und es gibt schon lange ein paar Vorreiter, die die Gefahr nicht sehen,  die sich freiwillig einen Chip in die Rechte Hand Transplantieren lassen.
> Tja  die Offenbarung da ist der Name  Programm



Willst du uns damit sagen, dass die Bibel das Internet als den Teufel vorausgesagt hat? Sollten wir uns demnach wieder mehr dem Glauben zuwenden und brav in die Kirche gehen, damit wir diesem Unheil entkommen?...

Wird nichts bringen, denn wir bürden uns diesen ganzen Schwachsinn selbst auf und die Kirche ist ein Teil des Problems, denn für Geld haben sie immer gerne die Hand aufgehalten, ob das jetzt bar auf die Hand ist oder in Zukunft per RFID Chip ist denen ziemlich egal. Von ein paar "Vater Unser" wird die Menschheit auch nicht unbedingt schlauer und erkennt plötzlich dass sie selbst Schuld an dieser Misere sind. Ganz im Gegenteil, denn dann haben sie wieder die einfache Ausrede des allmächtigen Gottes zur Hand, den man natürlich gütig stimmen kann, wenn man seine rechte Hand zum "Almspad" (auf Deutsch Klingelpad, hergestellt von GOD Electronics Int. LTD) bewegt und monatlich mindestens 300 € spendet. Um eine Übersicht zu bekommen, gibt es die passende "Progress to Heaven" App.


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2017)

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...kom-muss-StreamOn-Option-aendern-3919534.html

Netzneutralität: Telekom muss “StreamOn”-Option ändern 
Darüber hinaus hat die Telekom in einigen Tarifen beim Video-Streaming die Übertragungsrate gedrosselt und Videos nur in SD-Qualität übertragen. Diese „Videodrossel“ in den Tarifen MagentaMobil L, L Plus, L Premium und L Plus Premium habe die Bundesnetzagentur untersagt, weil sie einen Verstoß gegen das Gleichbehandlungsgebot des gesamten Datenverkehrs darstelle. „Das Gleichbehandlungsgebot ist ein Eckpfeiler der europäischen Regelungen zur Netzneutralität“, erklärte Homann.


----------



## oldmichl (15. Dezember 2017)

Glaubt mir, die meisten haben Recht, ein Ende der Netzneutralität wird sicherlich ein Nachteil für die Verbraucher.
Und wer glaubt, Konkurrenz drückt die Preise...meine Situation wäre dann folgende:
1. beim aktuellen Anbieter mit 50 mbit zu bleiben
2. zu einem anderen gehen, der mir dann aber kein Glasfaser zur Verfügung stellen kann und ich wieder mit 16k rumdümpel....bei ständig steigenden Traffic


----------



## Jalpar (15. Dezember 2017)

Naja, was soll man erwarten, wenn Verizon einen der eigenen in die richtige Position bringt, um genau das zu tun, was Verizon schon seit Jahren will.


----------



## Ashesfall (15. Dezember 2017)

@Herbboy naja wenigstens glaubst du noch an das gute in den großen Konzernen ^^ (Hallo VW, Siemens ...)

klar hat man das "nur" durchgeboxt um "faire" Tarife für den guten Kunden aufzustellen
(geht bestimmt nicht um mehr Gewinn, Konkurrenz stumm zu schalten oder gar das Internet zu zensieren ...)

ist das Netz nicht mehr "Neutral", muss man kein Genie sein um zu wissen was die Regierung am liebsten damit machen würde ... (Hallo China ...)


----------



## DeathMD (15. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn. Es gibt genug Provider, es gibt zb auch viele lokale Provider, auch per Kabel-TV, zudem spricht einiges dagegen, dass die sich mal eben verschwörerisch absprechen. Schau Dir doch die Tarife an, das ist Konkurrenzkampf pur, jeder mit anderen Modellen, mal dies mal jedes gratis... wenn du Recht hättest müssten die Preis alle sehr ähnlich sein.
> 
> Aber an sich lohnt sich eine Diskussion ja eh nicht, da wir hier weit weg von einem Verlassen einer intensiven Netzneutralität sind.



Ja schön, das sind Provider aber keine ISPs. Wie viele gibt es davon in Deutschland? Soweit ich weiß nur die Telekom, denn die stellt das Netz zur Verfügung. Es reicht wenn die 3 größten ihre Preise abstimmen, denn der Anbieter aus Hinterdupfing im Schwarzwald stellt sowieso keine Konkurrenz dar. Er ist mit seinen 100 Nutzern schlicht nicht in der Lage, sein Angebot deutschlandweit auszuweiten. Würde bei euch in Deutschland nur annähernd Wettbewerb bestehen, hättet ihr ganz andere Preise bei Internet und Co. In Ö bezahlst du bspw. für eine LTE Flat mit 50 Mbit/s 35 €, 20 Mbit/s bekommst du schon für 20 € auch über LTE. DSL ist eine Spur teurer, die kostet 26 € für 20 Mbit/s.


----------



## Orzhov (15. Dezember 2017)

oldmichl schrieb:


> Glaubt mir, die meisten haben Recht, ein Ende der Netzneutralität wird sicherlich ein Nachteil für die Verbraucher.
> Und wer glaubt, Konkurrenz drückt die Preise...meine Situation wäre dann folgende:
> 1. beim aktuellen Anbieter mit 50 mbit zu bleiben
> 2. zu einem anderen gehen, der mir dann aber kein Glasfaser zur Verfügung stellen kann und ich wieder mit 16k rumdümpel....bei ständig steigenden Traffic



Als Verbraucher bist du doch in der Mehrheit der Fälle im Nachteil wenn Unternehmen sich entscheiden etwas an ihren Produkten oder Dienstleistungen zu ändern.

Falls die Netzneutralität kippt wird es vermutlich auch so laufen das die Unternehmen viele tolle neue lustige und bunte "Optionen" austüfteln. Jedoch ist jede dieser Optionen für den Endverbraucher eine schlechter Wahl als das alte Modell.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Dezember 2017)

Durch Geldgier wird eben alles zerstört. Gerade das war doch immer das schöne am Internet, das alles und jeder gleich behandelt wurde. Damit wird es wieder in unterschiedliche Klassen geteilt. Schnelles Internet und Dienste irgendwann nur noch für Bonzen.

Alleine wenn ich an Datenvolumen in der heutigen Zeit denke, da gruselt es einen doch. Wo man an einem Tag schnell mal 50-100GB und mehr verbraten kann, weil man 1-2 Steamspiele lädt. Das passt absolut nicht mehr zur heutigen Zeit.


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Dezember 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Willst du uns damit sagen, dass die Bibel das Internet als den Teufel vorausgesagt hat? Sollten wir uns demnach wieder mehr dem Glauben zuwenden und brav in die Kirche gehen, damit wir diesem Unheil entkommen?...
> 
> Wird nichts bringen, denn wir bürden uns diesen ganzen Schwachsinn selbst auf und die Kirche ist ein Teil des Problems, denn für Geld haben sie immer gerne die Hand aufgehalten, ob das jetzt bar auf die Hand ist oder in Zukunft per RFID Chip ist denen ziemlich egal. Von ein paar "Vater Unser" wird die Menschheit auch nicht unbedingt schlauer und erkennt plötzlich dass sie selbst Schuld an dieser Misere sind. Ganz im Gegenteil, denn dann haben sie wieder die einfache Ausrede des allmächtigen Gottes zur Hand, den man natürlich gütig stimmen kann, wenn man seine rechte Hand zum "Almspad" (auf Deutsch Klingelpad, hergestellt von GOD Electronics Int. LTD) bewegt und monatlich mindestens 300 € spendet. Um eine Übersicht zu bekommen, gibt es die passende "Progress to Heaven" App.



Nee  das Internet ist nicht das Böse...  Und die Bibel hat auch nix  mit Kirche mehr zu tun..   Ich glaube die  Lesen die nicht ,weil vielleicht haben die  eher schiss vor der  Offenbarung   weil die als Kirche  darin auch nicht gut weg kommen. Immer nur die selben Latein Texte runterbeten bringt da nix wenn  man  die Offenbarung nicht kennt  
Ist in etwa wie mit dem Grundgesetz   Die Politiker brechen alleine den ersten Artikel 1 schon zu genüge: Die Würde ist Unantastbar.. Ja Klar Wenn jemand über deine Würde  entscheiden will hat dieser jene schon angetastet !  Nur Kapieren, das noch viiiiel zu wenige. von den anderen Gesetzen ganz zu schweigen. 

Fakt ist die Offenbarung wird sich zumindest als Selbsterfüllende  Realität erweisen.. Weil Politik nun mal Politik Böse ist. Und die Menschen zum Implantat oder Lasertäto zwingen wird, wie die heutigen  Haustiere. Das wird die Zukunft eindeutig zeigen oder vorher der  Overkill Apokalypse passieren weil die Menschheit glaubt an allem Mist auch an den Atomsieg..
Zum schluss noch zur Weihnachtszeit ein Zitat aus dem Alten Testament 
Das Essen vom Baum der Erkenntnis wird der Lohn der Tot sein .  Bedeutet die Menschheit kann noch so Intelligent sein.. Aber Verstand hat sie nicht, den Evolution und Urknall passt nicht mit der Unendlichkeit des Universums zusammen Das heißt alle Rechenbeispiele die gemacht werden und haben sie noch so viele Nullen hinten. kommen nicht an den Anfang  Sprich Ende somit  Logische Rückrechnung zum Big Bang 
da es kein Ende gibt,   Ne Mauer   kann es kein Knall für dessen Ursprung gegeben haben ( das ist Logik ) Aber diese Logik kann auch nur Geglaubt werden wie ansonsten jeden Mist  auch.
Da Frage ich mich Ich zumindestens der Nix Wissen kann wie Adam und Eva vom Baum der Erkenntnis gegessen hat. Wenn mir diese Erkenntnis Sprich Wissen fehlt )
Gruß


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Dezember 2017)

Was mir aufgefallen ist da wo ich ne 10  er Leitung hatte, ist sie so gut wie nie unterschritten worden sogar ein paar Bits mehr   dann habe ich ne 60 er Leitung gehabt  und kurze Zeit später ne  120er Leitung die wurde im Verhältnis  massive gedrosselt , so  das ich wieder auf ne 60er zurück bin ( günstiger)  
aber auch hier wird immer öfter Massive gedrosselt , Teilweise bis  über die Hälfte.. 
Die wären doch auch Sauer wenn ich nur die hälfte Geld einfach so bezahlen würde..
Naja egal  den Vertrag läuft leider noch knapp ein Jahr dann ist Internet  erstmal Geschichte für mich.


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Dezember 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Durch Geldgier wird eben alles zerstört. Gerade das war doch immer das schöne am Internet, das alles und jeder gleich behandelt wurde. Damit wird es wieder in unterschiedliche Klassen geteilt. Schnelles Internet und Dienste irgendwann nur noch für Bonzen.
> 
> Alleine wenn ich an Datenvolumen in der heutigen Zeit denke, da gruselt es einen doch. Wo man an einem Tag schnell mal 50-100GB und mehr verbraten kann, weil man 1-2 Steamspiele lädt. Das passt absolut nicht mehr zur heutigen Zeit.



Hi, ja das müsste heute nicht sein. Würde aber dir Raten alle deine Spiele wenn du die Möglichkeit hat auf ne USB Externe Festplatte Speichern.
Habe ich übrigens bei meiner PS4 gemacht alle Online Gekauften Spiele die mir wichtig sind habe ich auf ne externen USB Gespeichert ( da ich ja keinen eigenen Anschluss mehr haben will)  Ist echt ne  gute Sache die Sony da  mit einem System Update gebracht hat.
Gruß


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Dezember 2017)

Also eine Unterteilung in Unwichtige und Wichtige  Daten, kann man meiner Meinung nicht einfach so treffen. Erstens ist für jeden anderes Wichtig und gerade E-Mails könnten Lebensrettend sein ( Wenn Sie sofort ankommen.. oder eben nicht!)  Ein Künstliche Drosselung  ist in Jedem Fall  Destruktive.
Und  Willkür oder gar Verantwortungslos ist da  sehr wahrscheinlich fließend.


----------



## DeathMD (15. Dezember 2017)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Wenn mir diese Erkenntnis Sprich Wissen fehlt )
> Gruß



Deinem Geschreibsel ist wirklich schwer zu folgen. Ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass das Problem des Big Bang, zumindest philosophisch, schon gelöst ist. Die Entropie (Unordnung) nimmt zu, gehe ich also zum Ausgangspunkt zurück, bewege ich mich der Ordnung entgegen. "Nichts" wäre eigentlich dieser Zustand der Ordnung, denn wenn alles "Nichts" ist, herrscht absolute Ordnung, sobald "etwas" existiert kommt es zur Unordnung. Was jetzt dieses "Nichts" war und warum es beschlossen hat den Big Bang auszulösen gilt es zu beantworten.


----------



## Ragonik (15. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt gar nix dagegen, wenn die Anbieter auch eine Art Basistarif anbieten dürften, bei dem Musik, Video, Socialmedia und Gaming nicht dabei ist und der dafür deutlich günstiger ist. Und wer ALLES haben will zahlt halt etwas mehr als aktuell. Und wer sowieso weiß, dass er zB nur netflix als Videodienst will, für den soll es meinetwegen auch einen Basistarif + "Fullspeed für Netflix" zu einem Preis geben, der günstiger ist als "Basis + Fullspeed für Video allgemein". Wichtig ist nur, dass es weiterhin auch keinen viel teureren "all inclusive"-Tarif gibt mit einem Speed, bei dem kein Anbieter absichtlich so verlangsamt wird, dass man ihn nicht nutzen kann. Und da es genug Provider gibt, die im Wettbewerb zueinander stehen, WIRD es solche Tarife geben. Ganz sicher.
> 
> Die Kunden schauen ja eh auf viele Dinge bei der Wahl. Ginge es NUR um Preis und Speed, wäre zB niemand mehr bei der Telekom...



das wird definitve so nicht kommen von den Providern ... das wird dann eher ehr ein Preismodel mit inhalt wie bei sky .. und dann noch mit exclusiv verträgen wie "nur bei der der telekom könnt ihr nun Netflix schauen weil wir einen exclusiv vertrag haben "... das wäre dann ein supergau .... kannst du auch auf den gaming bereich dann auch anwenden oder music..... und wo zieht man die grenzen ... 

nehmen wir weiter den bereich videostreaming ... wenn ich die nicht gebucht habe ... werden gar keine videos gezeigt ? also nicht mal auf News seiten ? weil jedes video was du dir im netzt an schaust ist ein video stream .. wo werden da die grenzen gezogen ?

genauso wie mit music ? selbes model ... um podcast zu hören muss ich dan auch eine extra modul bezahlen ?

wie soll das basis model aussehen ? 
16k leitung 16.99€ im ersten jahr dann 24,99€   
    +   Social media option facebook inc. 10€ mit allen was dazu gehört (whatsapp ,instagramm) / 20€ um alle  sociamedia freizuschalten Twitter und co. )  
    +   Video streaming dienst 10€ für youtube,twitch und wie all die freien heißen / 15€ mit exclusiv netflix abo / 20 € für alle video streams ( abo´s des jeweiligen anbieter nicht mit einegerechnet )
    + audio option small 5 € (podcasts ,online radio) /option large 10€ (Spotify , napster usw.) abo´s des jeweiligen anbieter nicht mit einegerechnet  

und wenn sie das alles mit mehr geschwindigkeit haben wollen  kosten jede weitere speed option  10€ mehr 

Ich weiß das du das mit deinem post nicht meintest aber so wird es kommen wenn die neutralität weg ist .... nicht in den ersten monaten aber langsam ... 
ich habe schon für mehrere Kommunications Firmen gearbeitet  und du wirst villeicht für dich eine günstige variante finden .. die vielleicht sogar etwas billiger ist .

aber wen Familie  mit ins spiel kommt wirst du um die extra optionen nicht herum kommen .

P.S. Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten... bin nicht zum korrektur lesen gekommen


----------



## DarthSomebody (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich frage mich, ob es ohne Netzneutralität tatsächlich besser für die Provider oder Anbieter der Services wäre. Wenn etwas plötzlich kostenpflichtig wird, dann ist das doch die perfekte Chance für einen kleineren Dienstanbieter, die Initiative zu ergreifen und einen der kostenpflichtigen Dienste zu ersetzen. Ich würde mir zumindest Alternativen suchen und nicht extra zahlen.

Z.B. es gab schon viele social Networks wie Facebook. Wenn Facebook nun Geld kostet, dann steigen mehr und mehr Leute langsam auf andere social Networks um.


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Dezember 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Deinem Geschreibsel ist wirklich schwer zu folgen. Ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass das Problem des Big Bang, zumindest philosophisch, schon gelöst ist. Die Entropie (Unordnung) nimmt zu, gehe ich also zum Ausgangspunkt zurück, bewege ich mich der Ordnung entgegen. "Nichts" wäre eigentlich dieser Zustand der Ordnung, denn wenn alles "Nichts" ist, herrscht absolute Ordnung, sobald "etwas" existiert kommt es zur Unordnung. Was jetzt dieses "Nichts" war und warum es beschlossen hat den Big Bang auszulösen gilt es zu beantworten.




Sage es Ja Intelligenz  der Menschheit nützt dir nichts   Es fehlt das Entscheidende  Was die Menschheit einfach nicht hat 
Das was du als Nichts bezeichnest  haben andere schon lange ein  Copy Right drauf  aber so wie aus  dem Umgangssprachlichen Nichts nicht wird und auch es auch kein Zufall geben kann. Was du aber sicher  nicht meinst,  mit   deinem "gedachten Nichts.." 
den Ursprung allen und jeder Ordnung das nennen viele  einfach Gott,  Manche Wissenschaftler vielleicht X Teilchen oder ähnliches  und  der Gott der jetzt gemeint ist hat nix mit deiner vielleicht falschen Vorstellung eines Alten Mann mit Bart oder ähnlichem zu tun. sondern bezeichnet eben genau diese  "Ordnung!  das jedes Haus einen Baumeister hat  oder etwas was dafür verantwortlich ist! Ja  es steht steht ja auch geschrieben das die Kinder einen " anderen Vater" annehmen  von da wundert mich nix!
Das ist Logik und die kann auch nur geglaubt werden wie dein Geschwurbel. denn nur Jener Ordnung die du bezeichnet kann Wissen..Die Menschen können nur alles und jenes Glauben ( dazu zählt auch der "Glaube" zu Wissen 
PS: schon Einstein hat gewusst, das Gott nicht Würfelt..  Da es keinen Zufall gibt! 
Aber ich bin da  Abgebrüht. mich juckt nicht was jeder so glaubt 

PS: der Grund liegt vielleicht da weil ich so denken soll wie ich Denke   ( So als Auslöser für die doch langweilige  Ordnung desjenigen den du beschreibst


----------



## Cyberthom (15. Dezember 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Deinem Geschreibsel ist wirklich schwer zu folgen. Ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass das Problem des Big Bang, zumindest philosophisch, schon gelöst ist. Die Entropie (Unordnung) nimmt zu, gehe ich also zum Ausgangspunkt zurück, bewege ich mich der Ordnung entgegen. "Nichts" wäre eigentlich dieser Zustand der Ordnung, denn wenn alles "Nichts" ist, herrscht absolute Ordnung, sobald "etwas" existiert kommt es zur Unordnung. Was jetzt dieses "Nichts" war und warum es beschlossen hat den Big Bang auszulösen gilt es zu beantworten.



Du glaubst das ? )   jetzt wird mir klar warum du dir Unendlichkeit  nicht ansatzweise vorstellen kannst. Denn die ist mit deiner Vorstellung , auch mit der philosophischen nicht kompatibel


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2017)

Ragonik schrieb:


> das wird definitve so nicht kommen von den Providern ... das wird dann eher ehr ein Preismodel mit inhalt wie bei sky .. und dann noch mit exclusiv verträgen wie "nur bei der der telekom könnt ihr nun Netflix schauen weil wir einen exclusiv vertrag haben "... das wäre dann ein supergau .... kannst du auch auf den gaming bereich dann auch anwenden oder music..... und wo zieht man die grenzen ...
> 
> nehmen wir weiter den bereich videostreaming ... wenn ich die nicht gebucht habe ... werden gar keine videos gezeigt ? also nicht mal auf News seiten ? weil jedes video was du dir im netzt an schaust ist ein video stream .. wo werden da die grenzen gezogen ?


 es geht selbstverständlich um größere Portale und Streamingdienste, nicht um jede Website, auf der einfach nur ein Video oder ein Song läuft. 



> wie soll das basis model aussehen ?
> 16k leitung 16.99€ im ersten jahr dann 24,99€
> +   Social media option facebook inc. 10€ mit allen was dazu gehört (whatsapp ,instagramm) / 20€ um alle  sociamedia freizuschalten Twitter und co. )
> +   Video streaming dienst 10€ für youtube,twitch und wie all die freien heißen / 15€ mit exclusiv netflix abo / 20 € für alle video streams ( abo´s des jeweiligen anbieter nicht mit einegerechnet )
> + audio option small 5 € (podcasts ,online radio) /option large 10€ (Spotify , napster usw.) abo´s des jeweiligen anbieter nicht mit einegerechnet


 wenn einer das so machen würde, würde der kaum mehr Kunden haben. Daher ist das absolut absurd. Natürlich wird es ggf. mit der Zeit teurer, aber da die Anbieter im Konkurrenzkampf stehen und die Leute auch nicht grenzenloses Geld haben, wird der Preis sich marktgerecht ergeben. Die Anbieter wissen auch: 10 Mio mit 20€ für "all inclusive" bringt mehr, als wenn man 40€ verlangt und nur noch 2 Mio Kunden hat.

Falls die Anbieter mit den jetzigen Preisen schon hart an der Gewinngrenze arbeiten, würden sie natürlich eine Lockerung der Vorgaben dazu nutzen, dass Leute, die ALLES nutzen wollen mit Full-Speed und praktisch ohne Volumengrenze mehr zahlen als vorher. Dafür zahlen andere aber halt sicher auch weniger. 




> aber wen Familie  mit ins spiel kommt wirst du um die extra optionen nicht herum kommen .


 Sorry, aber das ist nun echt kein Argument. Es geht schließlich um Entertainment bei den meisten Dingen (dass News und Infos gebremst werden habe ich ja als no-go beschrieben), und wer sich als Haushalt diese ganzen Abos leisten kann, der kann dann auch entweder eine mögliche Kostensteigerung in Kauf nehmen oder muss halt wieder klassisch auf DVD&Co zurückgreifen. 

Wo waren denn überhaupt die ganzen jammernden Flitzpiepen damals, als es noch kein schnelles Internet gab? Warum hat da keiner gejammert "oh je, die armen Familien, die müssen sich ja Filme KAUFEN gehen oder in der Videothek leihen und sind abhängig davon, was die Anbieter für die Filme verlangen - das ist aber jetzt echt nicht neutral, Menno... "  ?


----------



## Shamander (15. Dezember 2017)

Viele machen sich keine Gedanken darüber, dass eine Aufhebung der Netzneutralität langfristig dazu führen kann, dass Anbieter sich gegenseitig bei Providern darin überbieten, den anderen die Bandbreite zu streichen.
So könnte Amazon zum Beispiel kurz vor dem Weihnachtsgeschäft die Provider dafür bezahlen, dass sie andere Onlineshops sperren oder so weit in der Prio nach unten setzen, dass Kunden gar nicht oder nur sehr schlecht zu diesen verbinden könnten. Dazu ein Popup, dass man bei Amazon ungestört in voller Geschwindigkeit surfen und shoppen kann.
Oder die Regierung (Beispiel USA) lässt mal eben unliebsame Nachrichtenseiten verlangsamen, so dass die Bürger nur noch bei wohlwollenden Newsseiten lesen können.


----------



## Schalkmund (15. Dezember 2017)

Shamander schrieb:


> Oder die Regierung (Beispiel USA) lässt mal eben unliebsame Nachrichtenseiten verlangsamen, so dass die Bürger nur noch bei wohlwollenden Newsseiten lesen können.


Ne, da hast du was falsch verstanden, es geht darum das die Provider mit ihren Diensten machen können was sie wollen, nicht der Staat ... die wollen ja gerade weniger staatliche Regulierung.


----------



## Ragonik (16. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn einer das so machen würde, würde der kaum mehr Kunden haben. Daher ist das absolut absurd. Natürlich wird es ggf. mit der Zeit teurer, aber da die Anbieter im Konkurrenzkampf stehen und die Leute auch nicht grenzenloses Geld haben, wird der Preis sich marktgerecht ergeben. Die Anbieter wissen auch: 10 Mio mit 20€ für "all inclusive" bringt mehr, als wenn man 40€ verlangt und nur noch 2 Mio Kunden hat.
> 
> Falls die Anbieter mit den jetzigen Preisen schon hart an der Gewinngrenze arbeiten, würden sie natürlich eine Lockerung der Vorgaben dazu nutzen, dass Leute, die ALLES nutzen wollen mit Full-Speed und praktisch ohne Volumengrenze mehr zahlen als vorher. Dafür zahlen andere aber halt sicher auch weniger.




  Die Preise sind auch aus den Finger gezogen die ich in meiner Liste hatte ... es ging mir auch um die Splittung für alles. Weil die Kosten um eine Kunden ans Internet zu kriegen werden nicht günstiger . Weil ich weiß nicht wo es für dich noch tiefer gehen soll mit den Preisen .

Nehmen wir doch das günstige 1&1 DSL Angebot als Beispiel (hab jetzt grad kein günstigeres so schnell gefunden) . 9.99€ die ersten 12 Monate danach 24,99€ ... 16K Leitung mit 100GB nach den 100GB eine Drosselung auf 1K Leitung im Monat . Jetzt mit einmaliger Anschluss gebühr 49,90€ mit einem Router umsonst der aber nicht mal W-Lan kann und nur 1 Telefon angeschlossen werden kann . Das ist preislich schon ganz weit unten. Und ich kann mir im besten Willen nicht vorstellen das sie noch weiter Runtergehen für einen Basis Anschluss für Internet+Telefonie. Egal wie wenig da drin ist. Weil die Fixkosten für einen Kunden bleiben und irgendwo muss ja noch der gewinn abfallen. Aber die Kosten für Techniker und Wartung und Erneuerung der Leitungen  für die Kunden (wenn mal das Kabel gebrochen ist oder an irgend einen Verteilerkasten was ausgetauscht werden muss weil irgendwas repariert werden muss(ich lass jetzt Beispiele für defekte weg). Und der ist der Datenverbrauch komplett egal ob es jetzt nur 10 GB , 50GB. oder 100GB sind . Es bleibt die 16k Leitung die für den Kunden bereit gestellt werden muss. 

Wenn jemand mal genauere Zahlen hat was so eine Bereitstellung einer 16K Leitung wirklich einer Firma kostet wäre schön wenn mir das mal einer mitteilen konnte ... das habe ich bis jetzt nie genau in Erfahrung bringen können. also mit Strom /Techniker kosten ect.  

Also können die Preise nach unseren neuen Model Ja nur Teurer werden . Aber ich sehen nirgends einen Ansatz warum Die Firmen es billiger machen sollen oder wollen . Warum müssen den Leute die Telefon nur haben wollen diesen Standard Preis zahlen für IP Telefonie das jetzt Standard ist ? Die bräuchten nur eine 6K Leitung weil sie kein Internet nutzen . Weil es nicht gewinnbringen ist. Wenn jemand nicht Video, Audio Streaming nutz und kein online Gamer ist reicht eine 6k DSL komplette aus. Emails/Nachrichten ect. und das könnten sie schon die ganze Zeit anbieten wenn sie wollten .

Aber sie tun es nicht weil es sich nicht für sie rechnet . Und es wird dann meiner Meinung nach nicht Billiger . Die kleinsten Preise bleiben dann mit weniger Inhalt. Und mit mehr Inhalt zahlst du nur drauf.


----------



## Tarnsocke (16. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es geht selbstverständlich um größere Portale und Streamingdienste, nicht um jede Website, auf der einfach nur ein Video oder ein Song läuft.



Dir ist aber schon klar das die ISPs im prinziep schon alle streams ausser anbieter x und y usw  drosseln könnten. Warum sollten die Videos von PC Games prioisiert werden, Youtube ist viel wichtiger, die zahlen mehr ... 



Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn einer das so machen würde, würde der kaum mehr Kunden haben. Daher ist das absolut absurd. Natürlich wird es ggf. mit der Zeit teurer, aber da die Anbieter im Konkurrenzkampf stehen und die Leute auch nicht grenzenloses Geld haben, wird der Preis sich marktgerecht ergeben. Die Anbieter wissen auch: 10 Mio mit 20€ für "all inclusive" bringt mehr, als wenn man 40€ verlangt und nur noch 2 Mio Kunden hat.
> 
> Falls die Anbieter mit den jetzigen Preisen schon hart an der Gewinngrenze arbeiten, würden sie natürlich eine Lockerung der Vorgaben dazu nutzen, dass Leute, die ALLES nutzen wollen mit Full-Speed und praktisch ohne Volumengrenze mehr zahlen als vorher. Dafür zahlen andere aber halt sicher auch weniger.



Du vergisst aber das es nur wenige große Netzanbieter gibt, bzw. Anbieter mit eigenem Netz. Meinst du wenn die Telekom jetzt auf die Idee kommt für bestimmte Services Aufpreis zu verlangen reichen die die Vorgaben nicht an 1&1 weiter? Diverse Provider werden dann nicht drum herum kommen auch Sondertarife für bestimmte Services zu erheben.  Scheinbar ist es noch immer nicht sehr im Bewustsein der Leute das es Netzbetreiber und Service Provider gibt. Und die meisten sind letzteres. 
Im übrigen bezweifle ich das die ganzen Anbieter "hart an der Gewinngrenze" arbeiten.  Auf die schnelle habe ich keine Zahlen gefunden aber bei früheren Recherchen habe ich Zahlen gefunden die zeigten, am Hungertuch nagen die nicht. 
Auf die Schnelle mal das hier heise Forum

Zu guter letzt der Punkt mit den armen Menschen die nur Surfen und den Netztraffic anderer mitbezahlen ...Jeder der kaum Bandbreite braucht kann sich den günstigsten Tarif mit DSL 16000 buchen. kosten i.d.R. ca 25 € / Monat (ohne Rabatte). Wesentlich weniger hat auch ein Telefonanschluss ohne Internet früher nicht gekostet. Und ohne Internet geht kaum nach da mittlerweile die Telefonie meist über SIP funktioniert. 
Des weiteren findest du solche Mischkalkulationen überall. Im Restaurant zahlst du auch für deinen einfachen Salat (Beispielsweise) 4,50 € obwohl der locker nur 3 kosten könnte. Da aber die Rinderkraftbrühe eigentlich 8 Euro kosten müsste und keiner das Zahlen würde wird der Preis auf deinen Salat umgeschlagen. 

Meiner persönlichen Meinnung nach würde die Aufhebung der Netzneutralität für die Verbraucher und kleiner Unternehmen in die Hose gehen. So wie sich die Provider schon querstellen, wenn man einen alternativen Router benutzen will... Was sagen die denn dann, wenn man nicht deren favorisierten Service nutzen will.


----------



## DoomMetaller (16. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Genau SO wird es 100pro nicht sein, weil die Unternehmen dann merken, dass viele es einfach ganz sein lassen.



Richtig! Ist auch so ein Rohrkrepierer wie Lootboxen, die auch kein Mensch kauft und deshalb auch niemals nicht angeboten werden... Ui, und was wurden wir damals gesteinigt, als wir Steam kritisierten und die Geolock-Kacke bereits vorausgesagt hatten. "Wird es 100% nicht geben!" klingelt mir bis heute noch in den Ohren!

Wenn man sich die Welt heute anschaut, dann dreht es sich immer nur um Geld. Nichts ist umsonst, alles ausgeklügelt um an unser bestes, unser Geld, zu kommen. Und sind wir ehrlich: Die Netzneutralität abzuschaffen ist eine super Idee. Einfacher kann man doch nicht an das Geld der Menschen kommen. Oder glaubt einer ernsthaft die Leute verzichten auf Social Networks, Platformen wie Steam etc. ? Wenn dafür gezahlt werden muss, dann tun das die Leute.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2017)

Tarnsocke schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das die ISPs im prinziep schon alle streams ausser anbieter x und y usw  drosseln könnten. Warum sollten die Videos von PC Games prioisiert werden, Youtube ist viel wichtiger, die zahlen mehr ...


 WichtiGER mag ja sein, aber wenn die Videos von zB PCG usw. bei einem normalen Flatrate-Vertrag dann ruckeln, werden die Kunden sich beschweren, so was kann kein Anbieter aufrecht erhalten. AUSSER das Konzept des Vertrages sieht es vor, dass der nur auf zb YouTube zugeschnitten ist, der Kunde das dann auch selber bewusst so wählt.

Insofern sind alle "Horrorszenarien" hinfällig. Wenn eine Versorgung wie heute in der Zukunft viel teurer würde, würden viele Leute nur noch kleinere Verträge abschließen und auf viele Services scheißen. 

Aber ich sehe ja: hier sind nur Schwarzseher unterwegs, da kann ich eh nicht gegen angehen. Die ach so bösen bösen Unternehmen und die ach so dumm dämlichen Kunden, die sich natürlich "abzocken" lassen, so dass die Unternehmen machen können was sie wollen und sich ja sowieso absprechen. Komisch nur, dass in den letzten Jahren die gleiche Leistung immer billiger wurde bzw. fürs gleiche Geld mehr Speed drin ist. Da haben die sich wohl nicht richtig abgesprochen....  oder ist es vlt Wettbewerb? Nee, kann ja nicht sein....


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Dezember 2017)

Nur mal so zum allgemeinen Verständnis, welche Geschwindigkeit der einzelne Endkunde bekommt ist völlig egal, ob durch eine existierende Leitung mit der gesamten Technik dran der Kunde nun den Billigtarif nimmt und nur ein Viertel der für ihn angebotenen maximalen Leistung zur Verfügung hat oder ob er die maximale Leistung nimmt. Der Leitung ist völlig egal, die hat ihr eigenes Maximum und wenn das nicht ausgereizt wird kostet ihr Unterhalt dennoch genausoviel als wenn sie mit voller Leistung arbeitet. 

Der größte Internetknoten der Welt ist der DE-CIX in Frankfurt, der vom  eco Verband der Internetwirtschaft e.V. unterhalten wird. Alle ISPs mit eigenen Leitungen zahlen an die, auch die Telekom. Alle ISPs ohne eigene Infrastruktur mieten diese von anderen ISPs. D.h. wir haben hier eine Kette von Abhängigkeiten.

D.h. ja, nach Aufgabe der Netzneutralität haben wir folgendes Szenario, einem Provider oder jemanden darüber gefällt eine Webseite nicht, er kann sie ganz einfach sperren, er ist ja privatwirtschaftlich und niemand kann gezwungen werden etwa PCGames.de zu übertragen, einfach weil der Chef vielleicht Fan von Gamestar ist. 
Das wird natürlich nicht bei normalen Webseiten geschehen, ist aber möglich. Insbesonders politische Seiten wären davon aber sicherlich betroffen.

Gefährlich wird es, wenn die ISPs Webseiten erpressen, "bezahlt uns oder wir drosseln euch". Problem dabei ist, die Großen können sich das zähneknirschend vielleicht leisten, ein kleines Startup kann so jedoch sofort in Existenznöte kommen, weil sie keine Kapazitäten für sowas haben. 
Andersrum wird eben der Schuh draus, wer glaubt, die Preise werden günstiger, der ist einem fatalen Irrtum aufgesessen, wie gesagt, die Kosten für die Datenübertragung sind bei eigener Infrastruktur gleich, egal welche oder wieviele Daten übertragen werden. Allerdings kann man natürlich dann eben auf die heutigen Flatrate-Tarife gut noch Pakete draufschalten, etwa das Streaming-Paket, das Gamer-Paket usw. das würden dann sicher viele machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2017)

Wer die volle Geschwindigkeit haben will, der wird dann (fast) überall extra bezahlen müssen. Könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass das dann auch bei Steam, Origin und Co. kommt. Monatliche Gebühren für volle Downloadgeschwindigkeit und ähnliches. Es wären jedenfalls alle möglichen Perversitäten drin.


----------



## Tarnsocke (18. Dezember 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wer die volle Geschwindigkeit haben will, der wird dann (fast) überall extra bezahlen müssen. Könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass das dann auch bei Steam, Origin und Co. kommt. Monatliche Gebühren für volle Downloadgeschwindigkeit und ähnliches. Es wären jedenfalls alle möglichen Perversitäten drin.



Am schlimmsten und vorstellbarsten finde ich den Gedanken, dass alles ausser Standart-Diensten per se gesperrt und nur gegen hohe Gebüren verfügbar wird. Sprich http-verkehr und Streams nutzen die breite Masse, ist also inklusive. XBOX PSN und Steam vielleicht auch noch. Aber der Multiplayer-Datenverkehr von dem komischen Titel aus Tschechien oder diversenur Dienste von Apps die keine große API nutzen ... nur gedrosselt oder sogar gar nicht. So würden dann auch Dienstleister abseits der ISPs einen Reibach machen, da die Ihre Datendienste ja gut anrpeisen können...

Gut ok, der Gedanke  ist doch extrem Schwarzseherisch wie Herbboy sagt. Aber möglich.


----------



## DeathMD (18. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WichtiGER mag ja sein, aber wenn die Videos von zB PCG usw. bei einem normalen Flatrate-Vertrag dann ruckeln, werden die Kunden sich beschweren, so was kann kein Anbieter aufrecht erhalten. AUSSER das Konzept des Vertrages sieht es vor, dass der nur auf zb YouTube zugeschnitten ist, der Kunde das dann auch selber bewusst so wählt.
> 
> Insofern sind alle "Horrorszenarien" hinfällig. Wenn eine Versorgung wie heute in der Zukunft viel teurer würde, würden viele Leute nur noch kleinere Verträge abschließen und auf viele Services scheißen.
> 
> Aber ich sehe ja: hier sind nur Schwarzseher unterwegs, da kann ich eh nicht gegen angehen. Die ach so bösen bösen Unternehmen und die ach so dumm dämlichen Kunden, die sich natürlich "abzocken" lassen, so dass die Unternehmen machen können was sie wollen und sich ja sowieso absprechen. Komisch nur, dass in den letzten Jahren die gleiche Leistung immer billiger wurde bzw. fürs gleiche Geld mehr Speed drin ist. Da haben die sich wohl nicht richtig abgesprochen....  oder ist es vlt Wettbewerb? Nee, kann ja nicht sein....



Ach komm schon... wie oft hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass es gerade bei Oligopolen zu illegalen Preisabsprachen kam? Preisabsprachen bzw. Kartellbildung gehört sogar zu den gelehrten Preisbildungsverfahren beim Oligopol, auch wenn Kartelle eigentlich illegal sind. Da greift dann aber eine andere Regel von Managern: "Gibt es keinen legalen Weg, wird man einen anderen finden.", das hörst du normalerweise noch im ersten Semester eines Wirtschaftsstudiums. Wenn du wirklich glaubst, dass die sich nie auf einen Kaffee treffen und immer nur auf böse Konkurrenz machen (vor allem in solch günstigen Konstellationen wie einem Oligopol), dann bist du sehr naiv. Hier mal paar Bsp. für illegale Kartelle:

Zementkartell
Bierkartell
Wachskartell
Kaffeekartell
Preisabsprache auf Vitamine (69 Pharma- und Chemiefirmen beteiligt)
Club Europa (Stahlkartell)
Aufzugs- und Fahrtreppenkartell


----------

